# Bacon taste more like ham



## beggar (Jan 31, 2020)

I pull my buckboard bacon last night after 9 hours of smoke (oak) in my MES using a pellet tray . I cured for 12 days in Pops brine. I let it sit  overnight in the fridge after brine
I did get sidetracked and soaked in ice water for almost 2 hours. I have 3 pieces and I burn the left , I guess it was under the smoke side and I should have put my water
tray there between the meat and tray . But that is ok comes with the learning curve. It is not salty at all but a little sweet,bottom line is it taste like ham. Almost forgot,I had 
the smoker at 100 but it look like it stayed higher than that most of the time. You guys are great, I read a lot and post a little. I took a few pics but the card in camera won't fit in my computer.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 31, 2020)

sounds like success to me..


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 31, 2020)

it sounds good to me, I do bbb with pop's brine and it does have a little hammie flavor, I think if your looking for pure bacon flavor try a the pork belly.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 31, 2020)

Last time we did bbb we did 1/2 using pops brine, and 1/2 using bearcarvers way with tenderquick.  We all liked bearcarvers better,  while pops was good it seemed a bit sweeter to us. Now earlier this week just smoked some belly bacon doing the same test but cut back on the sugar a bit in pops brine and we all thought it didn't have as much flavor.  So don't have it quite dialed in to our likes,  maybe should have used the same amounts as the bbb and belly bacon.  It's all about trial and error...but by no means is anything wasted, just more bacon to eat

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 31, 2020)

I describe buckboard to my friends a a cross between bacon and ham. My friends all go nuts for it. I use Pops too.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 31, 2020)

It is the same curing brine as ham, just the cut is different. Use less sugars to give it a more tart taste.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 31, 2020)

pops6927 said:


> It is the same curing brine as ham, just the cut is different. Use less sugars to give it a more tart taste.


We like your brine, just haven't gotten it dialed in for our tastes yet...but getting closer! The best thing about it is that it's so easy. We have a fridge in shop we use for curing so space is not a problem 

Hope your recovery is going well for you
Best wishes 
Ryan


----------



## beggar (Jan 31, 2020)

I decided to put  them back in the smoker for a few more hours because the toasty piece had the best flavor. no heat just smoke. I want to thank each of you guys for your comments, It has help a lot to know I'm on the right track,and a special thanks to Pops and I hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2020)

Try belly bacon for more of a bacon taste.
I prefer a dry cure & cold smoke for belly bacon.
Al


----------



## fished (Feb 1, 2020)

me also, I one belly I'll be smoking tomorrow and another next weekend


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 1, 2020)

It's the FAT on a Belly that makes it taste like American Bacon. That and cooking until almost crispy. Buck Board Bacon, unless the Butt has a thick Fat Cap, is too lean so it is more similar to Ham...JJ


----------

